# Work Boots



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I rotate a pair every other day, but they're both Herman Survivors. I don't think the brand is as important as rotating among several pairs of work boots. At least that's what's been working out for me the last few years. I have a MON-WED-FRI pair, and a TUE-THURS pair. When my MON-WED-FRI pair start to get uncomfortable, they get thrown out and the TUE-THURS pair not become my MON-WED-FRI pair and I get a new pair for TUE-THURS.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

That MD is probably the strangest thing pertaining to boots I've ever heard.

You like to keep things complicated don't you


EDIT- I just did a search for the brand named above, and no wonder you can't wear the same pair two days in a row.
I worked with a guy a year ago(he's dead now), but he said "all boots feel the same, the only difference in price is how long they last" After my obvious next question he said his last 6 months for 40 bucks a pair. I told him I paid 3 times as much and got 6 times the life and my work boots are more comfortable than my tennis shoes(just hottter)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> That MD is probably the strangest thing pertaining to boots I've ever heard.


It's okay, Joe. I forgive you. It's a pretty simple system for me to remember, so I suppose that's all that matters. 

Herman Survivors used to be a pretty esteemed brand. I would buy them off the "shoe truck" that visited a factory that I worked in once upon a time. They last few years, they're showing up at Wal-Mart also. I don't really have "picky feet", so maybe that's why I'm getting by.

I should say that when I know I'm going to be climing poles or working on a ladder all day, I choose my Wesco's. They're several hundred dollars, and worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Red Wing, Irish Setter, Rocky. I have about six or seven pairs of work boot alone. Then I have some hiking style lower cut "shoes for easy/trim/safe resi type work. Anything quality. You will not get my feet into anything cheap. If I sound like a shoe snob, oh well. I have tried cheap stuff very early on and found they are just NOT worth it. My feet are not worth it. The line that all boots are the same some just last longer is such B-S it's not even funny.

I have lightly (or non) insulated boots for spring through fall. Winters outside I have 1000g Thinsulate Rockys. The first pair lasted me two+ years and were almost $200. They were THE most comfortable boot I have ever worn. 

I am very lucky to have a small mom & pop shoe store right in town. They bring in all sorts of Red Wing closeouts and seconds. I can get most of those boots at 40-50% off retail.






Joe Momma said:


> I'm sure some or most of you guys don't wear the classic boot style work boot, perhaps hiking boots that are so common now or even tennis shoes.


I'm wondering why you would say this. Do you think anyone who is not in the union wears sneakers all the time?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I'm wondering why you would say this. Do you think anyone who is not in the union wears sneakers all the time?


:laughing: That made me laugh.

I used to work at a factory near my home. I also like to run. The only time you saw me in sneakers is when I would choose to jog to work, then I'd arrive early to take a shower in the locker room at work and change into proper work boots.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I wear nothing but RedWing, that are EH rated. I wore Redwings in the Navy and if they survive that kind of abuse they can survive anything. Not to mention they are more comfortable than my sneakers.


----------



## Mike M. (Sep 4, 2007)

I wear a set of steel-toe Redwing loggers. I would say they are fairly comfortable for what they are, but my sneakers are way more comfortable. Ive never owned a pair of cheap boots so I really cant compare in that sense.

EDIT: Spelling


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry to admit these are my work shoes of choice VERY COMFTRABLE, easy on easy of safety inspectors frown at me and my employees ask if they sell men's shoes where I bought these.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a similar pair. I call them bedroom slippers. Can't visit site wearing them though. One glance from the Site Manager and he would direct me towards the exit.
I buy '****ies' Boots. They are a cheaper range of work wear but light on the feet but have the obligatory steel toe cap. Again a site mandatory requirement. Which by the way is also true of - vis vest, safety helmet. Goggles-gloves. And valid documents for Site Safety. Use of grinder and or Stihl saw. Identification tag with photo - plus electricians grading card. Not forgetting Site Induction note together with Method Statement and Risk Assessment. But last and never least. Big box of home made sandwiches and chocolate cake. Yummy.

Frank


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

I always buy ****ies boots,a lot of the other makers don't seem to make them in size 13,sure they have them for kids size 9-11 :laughing:

Frank,maybe you need someone with you to help with the chocolate cake and big box of sandwiches,its a chore but i am willing to help :laughing:

Chris


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

30% of my jobs I am there because they are in trouble and need my assistance, they usually say nothing, another 40% are service calls and no one says anything, the rest I either BS my way in or put on my hiking boots which are actually more tennis shoes (trainers) than boots.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Just figured out why ****ies comes out ***ies. Seems the programme does not like the word that precedes -ies.


Frank


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Either that or it does not like any word other than "phallus". :blink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When you're spelling a word that has a foul word contained in it, the forum will blank it out most of the time. I think Nathan can remove certain words from that list, but it's sorta entertaining sometimes to see what the computer thinks is foul. To get around that, you can do little thing like use a zero for the letter "O" or use an exclamation point for the litter "I".

D!ckies.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Have a pair of Wolverine Steel Toed boots, that are more comfortable that my sneakers. I'll wear them when not working all the time. Have been thinking of looking for some with the steel plate in the bottom (nail guard, I think). Especially with the renovation project I have been on.


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> The first pair were great, very comfortable and lasted 3 years until a shoe lace finally broke, so i started wearing the second pair which have been giving my feet hell for the past year. Well come to find out the first pair were the originals, but this second pair were made in China though still carrying the Doc Marten name. I'm pissed and want something new.



I agree, something happened to Doc Marten in the last few years. My Docs don't wear quite the same anymore.

Last year I bought a nice pair of dress-shoes in the Doctor Marten store in Hong Kong. Very nice quality! Maybe you have to actually go to China to get the good Chinese products


----------



## Toddbobbentley (Dec 10, 2011)

Any one ever heard or tried LUGZ, that's what youll catch me on the jobsite with


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

These are my favourite, very comfortable, light and made in Canada (I'm sick of chinese junk). I don't know if you can get them where you are, but if you can maybe you're interested in taking a look

http://www.lproyer.com/en/products/metal-free/10-8420/


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

1st post and bringing back something 5 years old. I wear redwings w/ composite toe BTW.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Doctor Martins, 10 eyelet, english made..like my avatar!!


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

mbednarik said:


> 1st post and bringing back something 5 years old. I wear redwings w/ composite toe BTW.


 didn't notice that, just saw it at the top of the list


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

Keen


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

doc marten's reminds me of stoner high school ravers from 20 years ago


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

uconduit said:


> doc marten's reminds me of stoner high school ravers from 20 years ago


maybe cause you're a young guy? doc's go back to WW2 era..cops wore them and then working class folk picked them up afterward..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> maybe cause you're a young guy? doc's go back to WW2 era..cops wore them and then working class folk picked them up afterward..


In red they look like clown shoes, in black they give off that white supremacist, Nazi vibe.


----------



## SparkyinMontan (Sep 16, 2011)

I just got a new pair of Ariat boots, it's hard to find boots wide enough for my triple E feet. They are composite toe boots. Before, I always went with Red Wing Pecos. I only buy slip on work boots. I have a tendency to wear my work boots when not working, so I choose for comfort. I noticed Red Wings require a couple of weeks for break in. I've got 3 pairs total (the Ariat and 2 Red Wings) and switch them out weekly, there is a pretty good boot repair shop nearby, so I keep replacing the toe caps (working on my knees is pretty hard on the boot toes) on them, and have kept them in pretty good condition so far.

Aaron


----------



## ausha (Mar 21, 2011)

Redwihg steel toe 10 1/2 4E with toe protectors


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

brian john said:


> Sorry to admit these are my work shoes of choice VERY COMFTRABLE, easy on easy of safety inspectors frown at me and my employees ask if they sell men's shoes where I bought these.


:no:


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

green light said:


> Keen


Second that. I have a keen dallas wellington and its like wearing pillows on you feet all day.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> maybe cause you're a young guy? doc's go back to WW2 era..cops wore them and then working class folk picked them up afterward..


No, working class stopped wearing them after cops were issued them. Its only Americans wearing them now.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Terra! Terra! Terra! If you live in Canada and wear anything else you're a bloody traitor.

Made in Canada and so happened to be the best pair of boots I've _ever_ owned.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

jza said:


> Terra! Terra! Terra! If you live in Canada and wear anything else you're a bloody traitor.
> 
> Made in Canada and so happened to be the best pair of boots I've ever owned.


I got a pair of Terra composite toe/shank just recently, I am very impressed. One of the most comfortable and light pair of boots I have owned. 
Traction on ice is pretty good too.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Wpgshocker said:


> I got a pair of Terra composite toe/shank just recently, I am very impressed. One of the most comfortable and light pair of boots I have owned.
> Traction on ice is pretty good too.


I have the Sentry's, same as the picture I posted above. I don't think I'll ever buy another brand or model of boot.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> In red they look like clown shoes, in black they give off that white supremacist, Nazi vibe.


 I hadn't heard of anyone wearing Doc Martins since highschool when everyone who wanted to be punk had them.

I googled them to see what they look like now:

























If your preferred boot manufacturer includes these in their line, I think you need to ask yourself some serious personal questions.... :whistling2:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

220/221 said:


>


 Run DMC?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

green light said:


> Run DMC?


Sometimes I run IMC.

Mostly PVC.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

220/221 said:


> Sometimes I run IMC.
> 
> Mostly PVC.


 It makes it so much better because I have no idea if it was sarcastic. :laughing:

I worked with a guy who was like that: Could not understand jokes and would take everything absolutely literally. It was hilarious.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Big John said:


> I worked with a guy who was like that: Could not understand jokes and would take everything absolutely literally. It was hilarious.


I'm quite the opposite. I think everything is a joke. :jester:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Red wing 996. One pair for work,one pair for everything else


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> If your preferred boot manufacturer includes these in their line, I think you need to ask yourself some serious personal questions.... :whistling2:


If I could get a purple set for free it would be fun to show up for work in them. 

I am pretty sure anyone that knows me would be convinced I had suffered a stroke.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Red wing 996. One pair for work,one pair for everything else


 Exactly how I role, but I've got the 2238s.

I actually really prefer wearing boots at work. Steel shank for climbing ladders, water resistant for the rain and mud, steel toe for "aligning" heavy things. I'd be miserable in tennis shoes.


BBQ said:


> If I could get a purple set for free it would be fun to show up for work in them....


 Holy crap. That's the last time I ever want to hear you mock me for liking doughnuts that have sprinkles on them. :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

BBQ said:


> In red they look like clown shoes, in black they give off that white supremacist, Nazi vibe.


too bad the media has brainwashed you


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> too bad the media has brainwashed you


I'm not one to care, but I agree they do look terrible.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I've bought three pairs over the last ~ 2 yrs., all brand names mind you and everyone of them have split or blown out seams, just total BS.! Rubber bottoms only all seem to separate. I'm seeing the cobbler more than I want to!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

farlsincharge said:


> I'm not one to care, but I agree they do look terrible.


true the purple ones are for girls but the basic black ones are tough as nails, comfortable and last a long time...nobody read my previous post? They have been worn by working class Englishmen for decades...damn good boots. Nobody likes them, then f*ck off! :laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

jza said:


> Terra! Terra! Terra! If you live in Canada and wear anything else you're a bloody traitor.
> 
> Made in Canada and so happened to be the best pair of boots I've _ever_ owned.


I can't get past the idea of an 8" boot without speed laces


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

farlsincharge said:


> I can't get past the idea of an 8" boot without speed laces


times I've had them they get crushed closed, bent open or I just randomly get stuff snagged on them...


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've had Brahma boots from Wal Mart last 18 months thru Carolina Swamp Muck. The next pair were done in 6 months. I had some Cats that had an insulated steel toe. Awesome boots. I found some Wolverines at Sears and I've got 14 months out of em. The steel toe wore thru so I patched some leather on there. Still goin.

Some guys swear by Justin and Georgia Boots down here


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wolverines with a leather patch


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I like comfort and a safety toe.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

My girlie man boots:










(heavy eye roll)


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> times I've had them they get crushed closed, bent open or I just randomly get stuff snagged on them...


I do agree with you about that, I have had them catch on stuff and trip me up.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> My girlie man boots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you tie them what are you doing with all the extra lace?

I am not busting balls I really am curious.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

BBQ said:


> When you tie them what are you doing with all the extra lace?
> 
> I am not busting balls I really am curious.


they get wrapped around my ankle 3 times...not a big fan of huge loops when I tie them up: safety hazard.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> not a big fan of huge loops when I tie them up: safety hazard.


I agree.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a couple pairs redwings including these 2412s and I wouldn't even consider wearing them outside of work.








Just not too comfortable, not my style.  The black version of this shoe without the anti-puncture feels more like an athletic shoe than a boot however...


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Switched from redwings to these thorogoods for the last few years. Absolutely the most comfortable best quality work boot I've ever worn. After two weeks these things have molded around your foot like a slipper.
Safety Ratings:
ASTM F2413-05 M I/75/C/75 Steel Safety Toe
14Kv Electrical Hazard Protection (CSA 18Kv)
ASTM F2913-11 SATRA Slip Resisting Outsole
· Made in USA: Made in Wisconsin
· Union Made: UFCW Locals 688 & 717


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought these a couple months ago. They are keen brand. I have been a long time supporter of danner boots, but they are no where near as comfy as the keens. They have a cork sole that molds to your foot and the toe protection works great. I got these ones on cabellas on sale for 100$. They are "built" in Portland Oregon, which is kinda disappointing since the uppers are sewn overseas, bit the company is trying to move all production to Portland. They also have a water proof breathable liner like gore tex which is key here im the wet conditions I deal with on a daily basis...


----------

